

Why Apple Doesn’t Want You to Line Up for Its Watch - carlchenet
http://www.wired.com/2015/04/apple-watch-try-in-stores/

======
lsiunsuex
I was making a similar point to a friend last night, but I think the article
just slightly misses it.

Apple has always sold "premium" products, but most of them max out fairly
reasonably at < $2000 for a mid line MBP

The problem now is Apple maxes out at $10,000+, which puts them on par with
the Louis Vuitton and Gucci's of the world. Those people won't want to see a
line at the store; won't want to deal with the store traffic; and expect to be
catered to when they walk in. Apple now needs to provide a much different
experience at it's flagship stores, to sell the value of a luxury product.

Conversely, I have a few pieces from LV, Gucci, etc... and would have stood
inline this morning, even though I'm not dropping 10k on a watch, but own some
products from similar luxury brands.

